# New 1GB iPod Nano ($179) and Shuffle ($89)



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

*iPod 1GB*

kewl...

Seems to be a good price point for a nano.
Wonder what will happen to the 1GB shuffle?


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

http://marketnews.ca/news_detail.asp?nid=1468


----------



## Da Grape (Nov 3, 2005)

From another post/link, prices for the Shuffles went down to $89/119 for the 512/1G.

Still looking to get my hands on one of those Ipods but probably wait for something cheap, the PSP is too big to lug around if i'm just listening to music.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

I spent $129 on my shuffle way back when... I'm feeling a little ripped off right now...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

"Way back when". If you have enjoyed your shuffle for all this time, be happy. 

Now if they could just get video out on a nano, I'd be happy.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Macified said:


> "Way back when". If you have enjoyed your shuffle for all this time, be happy.
> 
> Now if they could just get video out on a nano, I'd be happy.


I guess I just dont get the Video on a small screen thing. I could not really watch video on the iPod w/Video , let alone the shuffle.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

It's not like on a TV where it's at the other side of the room 

I'm certainly not big on the video side but I do have a fair few TV episodes ripped which I'll watch now and then. I have no issue with the size. I've never watched a 2 hour movie on it though, not sure what that would be like.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I just woke up late to this and was like..what the hell, 1gb nano?! Am I dreaming still? Guess not. Still too small for me but there's probably a market out there for it.


----------



## Troutmagnet (Jul 30, 2002)

Applelover said:


> I just woke up late to this and was like..what the hell, 1gb nano?! Am I dreaming still? Guess not. Still too small for me but there's probably a market out there for it.


I think that's a fantastic and highly attractive price-point!... It's obviously targeted to absorb that lower-price-conscious/impulse buying demographic of consumers that were previously sitting on the fence...

The competition are probably banging their heads against a wall right now...

:clap:


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

ender78 said:


> I guess I just dont get the Video on a small screen thing. I could not really watch video on the iPod w/Video , let alone the shuffle.


Don't want it for watching videos (especially on the Nano screen) but taking a series of pictures and being able to output them to a tv would be great. My mother-in-law takes lots of pictures when she travels and then presents them to social groups. Having only minor technical knowledge, it would be far easier for her to plug in a Nano and click through her photos than having to use one of my laptops.

[dream]In an ideal world, the transfer to the screen would be some sort of wireless so all you would have is a Nano sized remote and a receiver box plugged into the tv set.[/dream]


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

512 Mb Shuffle = $89
> $30 for the extra 512 Mb ($60/Gb)
1 Gb Shuffle = $119
>$60 more for the screen and wheel
1 Gb Nano = $179
> $70 for an extra 1 Gb !!! Yow. Something wrong here.
2 Gb Nano = $249
> $50 for extra 2 Gb ($25/gb)
4 Gb Nano = $299


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think it's no longer absolute cost, the Shuffles and 1GB Nano are priced around right compared to the rest of the market. The 2GB has no rest of the market really so it's not really competitively priced, while the 4GB has to fend off all those hard drive based 4-8GB players so it's priced a bit high but considerring it's flash based, just about right.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Neat- very good price point for an mp3 player with full colour screen.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Should I buy a new shuffle for $89 or a refurbished for $99?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Threads merged into one super special thread. Office Party and News Story at 11.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

This may just push iPods to > 90% market share of .mp3 players! Yikers!

So when does the Microsoft thing come out? Aren't they working on an iPod killer? (Like Creative did? Like Dell? Yeesh!)


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> This may just push iPods to > 90% market share of .mp3 players! Yikers!
> 
> So when does the Microsoft thing come out? Aren't they working on an iPod killer? (Like Creative did? Like Dell? Yeesh!)


Speaking of Dell, didn't they fail at MP3 players enough to announce yesterday that they wont make them anymore.. but that sorry excuse 512MB player?

Dell = The bastard son of MP3...and they new it....

1 word folks..

Sad :heybaby:


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

I just ordered one of the 1 gig Nanos online. Should be here around Wednesday.

This will be the perfect gym solution. I have my original pink mini hooked up in the car and I don't really ever move it. Two ipods for one person, what is the world coming to?


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

congrats on the 1GB nano!!!


----------

